# Urban roads / motorways



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

Elevated highways were built in many US cities during the 1950's and 1960's. Now many cities are seeking to remove them.

Boston had the Central Artery, officially known as the "John F. Fitzgerald Expressway". It was replaced with the "Big Dig" tunnel project:










Oakland, California had the elevated portion of the Nimitz Freeway known as the "Cypress Structure". It collapsed during the 1989 Loma Prieta earthquake resulting in 42 deaths. It has not been replaced:










The same earthquake led to a decision to close and demolish San Francisco's elevated Embarcadero Freeway. The following picture was taken during the demolition. It has not been replaced:










Seattle has the Alaskan Way Viaduct. It was damaged in the 2001 Nisqually earthquake but is still open to traffic. The favored plan is to replace it with a tunnel:


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

greg_christine said:


> Oakland, California had the elevated portion of the Nimitz Freeway known as the "Cypress Structure". It collapsed during the 1989 Loma Prieta earthquake resulting in 42 deaths. It has not been replaced:


Not true... it has been replaced by an elevated but not double-decked highway as was the original cypress. Here are some photos from the new structure which has only been open about 5 to 7 years.

















Where it meets I-80:











greg_christine said:


> The same earthquake led to a decision to close and demolish San Francisco's elevated Embarcadero Freeway. The following picture was taken during the demolition. It has not been replaced:


Good riddance... it has been replaced by this beautiful promenade.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

thunder head said:


> yeah it's called the Burnley Tunnel and was completed in 1999 as part of the citylink motorway project. I just checked the facts and it's actually 3400m long, and is 3 lanes.


That's the Domain tunnel.

The Burnley tunnel runs in the opposite direction and is twice as long and is part of the same project. It's like this so they can convert the existing elevated freeway into 3 lanes inbound and one lane outbound.


Currently under construction as part of the EastLink project are another pair of tunnels.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Toadman said:


> Brisbane Lord Mayor Campbell N-e-w-m-a-n came out with a big plan, TransApex in the election campaign last year to build five road tunnels under Brisbane.
> 
> The North-South Bypass Tunnel(5.4Km--Under Construction)
> The Airport Link(6Km--Initial Planning)
> ...


So what the heck is all this projected to cost? And where is the money coming from?


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

snot said:


>


Can this call "tunnel"? I can only call it an underpass!


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

Nouvellecosse said:


> So what the heck is all this projected to cost? And where is the money coming from?


The North-South By-pass tunnel is going to be a little over $1billion.
The Airport link is going to be a little under $1 billion(there'll be some cut and cover)
The rest haven't been costed and the money will come from private investors at minimal cost to the public.

Yes, they will be tolled.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh, they'll be tolled lol. Well that helps explain it... 

But that's still alot of money. I wonder how much will be charged. And I'm surprised that Brisbane actually has so much traffic that all this would be necessary. Generally the thought of that much highway capacty being added to a city would seem negative to me, but I'm not really against expressway construction as long as it's tolled. It can actually strike a good balance.


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

The tolls won't excede AU$3 per tunnel.

Brisbane does have very serious traffic issues in the inner city. The Pacific Motorway is the only one that goes into the CBD. The others all end approximately 5-10Km outside the CBD. This project is simply to link those motorways and the CBD and take through traffic off the narrow, clogged surface roads.

And also, keep in mind, it's not all happening overnight. This is part of a 10-15 year plan.


----------



## urbanaturalist (Sep 25, 2005)

Urban tunnels are definitely the ultimate solution for moving massive amounts of cars throughout a city while saving/conserving/protecting/connecting premium city spaces. In Washington, DC there is a preliminary to create a tunnel from the I-395 interstate, whereby they would tunnel the interstate and create a "boulevard" with city activity above it.


----------



## Frungy (Dec 16, 2004)

Currently under construction in Tokyo is the Central Circular Loop 中央環状, a ring highway linking the main routes into the city. This is the first of three ring roads planned, the others being the Gaikan 外環　and the Kenno 圏央. Because of all of the urban development, most of the central loop is being built underneath one of the major ring roads. Stage one is currently nearing completion, linking Ikebukuro, Shinjuku and Shibuya, about 11 kilometers in length. Plans are underway to continue the loop to Haneda Airport.

An English site written by a visitor of the project
http://www.bigempire.com/sake/circular_route.html

And the Japanese website (no English)
http://www.tokyo-tunnelix.jp/


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Vienna:

The A23 motorway, one of the roads with heaviest traffic in Europe. It can really be a big pain in the ass. (211.000 cars per day.)

Laaerbergtunnel:


















Absbergtunnel: (artificially created)






















































Stadlauer Tunnel:




















The motorway A22 from the north:

The Kaisermühlen-Tunnel:



















Salzburg:
The A1 motorway crossing the city:

Tunnel Liefering:




























Linz:

The motorway A7:

Tunnel Bindermichl:

construction work:


----------



## Thorin (May 8, 2006)

Genoa - Italy


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

sbarn said:


> Not true... it has been replaced by an elevated but not double-decked highway as was the original cypress. Here are some photos from the new structure which has only been open about 5 to 7 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Accura said:


> Manchesters A57M


Does every "Lord Mayor" automatically become "Right Worshipful", our does he (or she) need to order a couple of concrete-mixers to the party to do the job?


----------



## kryszakk (Oct 23, 2005)

greg_christine said:


>


THAT IS GRAET :drool:


----------



## kryszakk (Oct 23, 2005)

Gdynia - Poland


----------



## Peter_T (Apr 13, 2005)

Here are some more photos of Genoa, Italy:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't hate the principal of elevated highways. They are kind of futuristic - urban planes separating the cars from the pedestrian zones. The biggest problem is that they seem to be so poorly designed that they look awful instead of functioning with the city fabric.


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266586

hurriedly built for the Olympics, notorious for covering the historic bridge.


----------



## *Victoria* (May 16, 2006)

from MELBOURNE, AUSTRALIA

'Citylink' Tollway (M79)













































*Viaduct on the M80 Ring Road*



























there are a couple more viaducts that I don't have pics of.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

german urban

Kreuz Köln-Ost A3 / A4 / B55a
http://autobahnkreuze.hb80.de/junction.php?road=A3&exit=27

Westkreuz Frankfurt A5 / A648
http://autobahnkreuze.hb80.de/junction.php?road=A5&exit=19

Kreuz Duisburg-Nord A42 / A 59
http://autobahnkreuze.hb80.de/junction.php?road=A42&exit=6

Sonnborner Kreuz A46 / A535 / L74
http://autobahnkreuze.hb80.de/junction.php?road=A46&exit=31

Anschlussstelle Frankfurt-Miquelallee A66 / B8 / L3004
http://autobahnkreuze.hb80.de/junction.php?road=A66&exit=21


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Spaghetti dishes from *Milano*


----------



## Grygry (Nov 24, 2004)

M6 Spaghetti junction in Brimingham:


----------



## SCWTC4 (Jun 16, 2007)

:nuts: spaghetti


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Tokyo Spaghetti, Japanese are masters in keeping things small:




























Compare that with the mess around Newark Airport, LA or Chicago:

Newark, biggest spaghetti mess in the world??:


















LA:



















Chicago:


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

I found some bigger japanese spaghettis just outside tokyo, in the harbour:


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

This one is currently under construction:
A three level crossing in Riga (Latvia) this is a part of the new "Dienvidu" bridge


----------



## flying tackle (Jan 16, 2007)

spaghetti junction...junction 6, on the M6, birmingham, UK has to be one of the biggest...


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

New Zealand's little contribution to urban spaghetti

CMJ Auckland


----------



## SCWTC4 (Jun 16, 2007)

L.A. interchanges are masterpieces


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

not too big deal, but worth to see: Zagreb
-this one is the largest in urban area









also, there are nice at bypass, but here is the topic about urban, right?


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

*Inner-city freeway plans*

The philosophy after world war 2 was that people should circulate by car, and therefore massive networks of freeways should be built to ease congestion (led by Robert Moses). In many cities there were plans to rip up neighbourhoods and put in freeways via viaducts. However, the backlash meant that many such projects were cut.

Here's a map for Vancouver, proposed in the 1960s. The backlash was so loud that the chief city planner resigned on the spot, and the party that supported the plan got trounced in the elections.










red=planned but never built
blue=planned and built
green=subsequently planned and built

I can't find maps for Victoria, so I drew one up. It was proposed in the 60s, and the freeway would have been complete by 1990.










If you have maps of other failed projects, post them here.


----------



## Bartolo (Sep 20, 2004)

Toronto had a massive system that was to be built








The first image is they had at the time and the second image is what was proposed, some of which was built


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

There's also that thread about dead and incomplete roads: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=450904

Most interesting there is the Paris plan.


----------



## Moveax (May 18, 2006)

-Red line is built and opened grade separated multi lane road.

-Solid blue line is built and opened multi lane road but has traffic lights (except for one really really old exit ramp and where it connects to the solid red line where it has a proper interchange) Next monday construction will start on the first project to replace traffic lights with interchanges and/or over bridges. This first one will remove the first 3 sets of traffic lights.

-Dotted blue line means it is not built to the full capacity originally planned without the original number of lanes. Top section in upper hutt isn't grade separated but the one in wellington is.

-Green line is planned but unlikely to ever be built. In the case of the green line near porirua this won't be built at all ever( actually it is an upgrade of the existing road to motorway standard there is already a 2 lane road there).

-Purple line is planned and will likely be built within the next 10 years or in the case of the one in between haywards and whitby this will be an upgrade of the existing road to four lanes with a median barrier from the current 2 lane undivided road. This won't be done until the motorway it connects to has been built.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

This is the incredible plan for freeway and motorway for Paris in the 1970's
plan Pompidou for inner Paris










Double blue line : freeway. (6 at 8 lanes)
Dark blue line : avenue, boulevard without intersection or single way freeway for the Seine banks.
light blue line : avenue or boulevard with underground passage.
blue circle : interchange

Of these only the beltway was built


----------



## spoonman11 (Nov 17, 2005)

Los Angeles

1947 Proposed









1958 Proposed










San Diego 

(Former Proposed routes - now current)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

This is a current project for central Milan: a road tunnels web



GENIUS LOCI said:


> I found a map of the future _road tunnels web_ in the centre of Milan (thanks to Cooper)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smelser (May 13, 2006)

urbanfan89 said:


> I can't find maps for Victoria, so I drew one up. It was proposed in the 60s, and the freeway would have been complete by 1990.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You map of Victoria is pure fiction, as you well know. No government ever had plans to build any highway even remotely resembling your imaginary project.


----------



## noob(but not really) (Feb 3, 2007)

Bartolo said:


> Toronto had a massive system that was to be built
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The Don Valley Parkway/404 was completed as shown
*Spadina was only completed to Eglinton(the street Richview would've ran beside) in the south, and as depicted in the north, except as an arterial road
*Only tiny portions of the Richview/Crosstown Expressways are completed, which function as off/on ramps for Eglinton and Bloor from the 427 and DVP respectively
*Only a short stretch of the 400 was completed south of 401, however it continues as an arterial road(Black Creek Dr) to just about where it would've met up with Richview
*East Gardiner was never completed, the small stretch past the DVP was demolished in 2001
*427, 407 and 403/410 were completed as shown


The suburban highways were all completed; but the Toronto ones weren't, due to opposition from residents. As a result, the TTC(Toronto Transit Commission) is the third busiest system in North America(behind NYC and Mexico City), despite its comparatively small metro area and subway network. The commuter rail system(GO transit) also works very well and is about to undergo expansions.

Toronto would be a very different if these expressways were built.


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> This is a current project for central Milan: a road tunnels web


Big Dig in Milano??? :banana:


----------



## Roberto-i (Jan 13, 2007)

*Underground motorways?*

Are there any highway that goes underground for several miles and that thanks to this escamotage are able to reach the very center of cities?
do you know any?I'm wanderin...


----------



## Qaabus (Aug 4, 2006)

Boston's Big Dig?


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

Madrid M30 (Spain)


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

There's the Ville Marie in downtown Montreal.


----------



## Electrify (Mar 19, 2007)

I believe Montreal has an underground highway through its downtown. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

Sydney has the Cross City Tunnel and Eastern Distributor.



















Eastern entrance - a tunnel above a tunnel










Traffic coming to the surface on an exit ramp


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

A tour of Boston's underground expressways:




















:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Ronda del Litoral (B-10) in Barcelona is partially underground, it is usually at level -1, and features a lot of tunnels. The Ronda de Dalt (B-20) also features a lot of tunnels, and is also often at level -1. Barcelona shows an extensive motorway network doesn't have to destroy a city's atmosphere. Also, the Avinguda Gran Via, which is partially a motorway/expressway is evidence of this.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

The A96 passing through Munich is underground, quite a long tunnel there, you notice nothing of Munich because of it, after that Tunnel you have the choise to go into the Alps or leave the A8 which the A96 aktually is and go on the Passau Autobahn.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Netherlands only have some rivercrossings via a tunnel. underground motorways don't really exist, only they are sometimes diving under a building on the A10 in Amsterdam or the A12 in The Hague.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Berlin just built one that goes right underneath the German Parliament in the center of downtown.


----------



## Pavlov's Dog (Aug 2, 2007)

In Oslo we have the Festningstunnel "Fortress Tunnel" which goes under the city (and harbor). This is a typical bored tunnel. 

Work is well underway on extending the tunnel under the Bjørvika harbor further east. Due to the difficult geological qualities of the area they're building a submerged floating tunnel. I don't understand the bouyancy ideas behind it but they claim it will work. Submerging the freeway in that area will open up a lot of valuable waterfront real estate.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

submerged floating tunnels, are those used anywhere else? The idea sounds interesting, it's a good way to let ships pass, but you don't have to cross all the way under a fjord, which can be several hundreds meters deep. Some kind of "bridge" under water.


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

New York City has several tunnels that cross the rivers, such as the Holland Tunnel, the Battery Tunnel, and a few others, reaching around 3000 m in length.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

how about Plabutschtunnel at A9, Graz, Austria? i'm not sure what is above it, but definitely not some mountain that requires 10 km long tunnel


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

How does a floating tunnel work?


----------



## ardmacha (Jun 24, 2007)

Dublin port tunnel, 4.5km of twin bore tunnel under city.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

*Boston's Big Dig*










It was the most expensive highway project in US History: $14.6 billion. And it was tainted with corruption and shoddy workmanship that caused the death of an innocent passenger (thanks to tunnel leaks ), but it is a nice highway, and replaced this monstrosity, the overcrowded Central Artery, which cut off the city from the harbor. It's been replaced with parks and greenery:










The bridge that spanned the Charles River north of Downtown was also demolished too. It was a really ugly bridge, and was replaced with this cable-stayed bridge, the Zakim Bridge (during construction, the old bridge is the right.) It's a beautiful bridge that's become a new landmark in Beantown.


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

^^ Very interesting, reminds me of Toronto's controversy over the Gardiner expressway, which also cuts off Toronto from the shoreline. However, the city doesn't have money to bury it or create a cable-stayed bridge (here is one proposal, www.toviaduct.com).


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

The cable-stayed bridge looks cool.

The Gardiner has a very similar similarity with the former Central Artery. Toronto seems to have worked around it a lot easier than Boston did in the past. If that plan ever happens, hopefully they will have taken notes and will avoid the Big Dig's mistakes and shortfalls.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

After the Big Dig fiasco, I doubt any any urban expressways will be moved underground any time soon. It cost $14.6 billion, for only a few miles of traffic. For what? Aesthetics? So Ted Kennedy can drink at his Beacon Hill mansion and then stumble drunk into Southie for the Irish parade, without getting into a car accident? :lol:

Seriously though, it's just not worth it, IMO. The Big Dig would never have been built if it weren't for federal funds, and the federal government is not paying for any such local pet projects in the future again.


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

radi6404 said:


> The A96 passing through Munich is underground, quite a long tunnel there, you notice nothing of Munich because of it, after that Tunnel you have the choise to go into the Alps or leave the A8 which the A96 aktually is and go on the Passau Autobahn.


??
The A96 from Lindau ends at the Mittlerer Ring and there are no tunnels. Within Munich's city limits only the Mittlerer Ring and the Altstadtring have some tunnels but the first runs like a rectangle around the city quite far away from the city center and the latter has nothing to do with a motorway.


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

There's also a tunnel to downtown Zurich, though I don't know much about it.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Darryl said:


> Berlin just built one that goes right underneath the German Parliament in the center of downtown.


Actually that's railway.


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

I happen to be working for similar project in Riga, Latvia. But it is not expected before 2016


----------



## Chris_533976 (Sep 30, 2007)

ardmacha said:


> Dublin port tunnel, 4.5km of twin bore tunnel under city.








He cuts out some of the tunnel video, but still interesting for those who havent seen it.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E (Oct 26, 2007)

With 850 km or so tunnels, roughly 20 cm per capita, there are few countries that are more "tunneled" than Norway. Regarding new urban highways, they are now more as a rule than an exception put underground. In many cases this is the only solution, and in most cases it is the cheapest solution, as the city center property prices are quite high. Putting the roads underground also has an environmental impact, as the air-outlets from the ventilation systems of the urban tunnels often are filtered, and the traffic is in any case remote from most people. Tunneling is quite inexpensive, as the rock quality in most places is good (some locations in the Oslo area is an exception). In addition to the Bjørvika-/Festningstunnelen discussed below, Oslo also has several other tunnels in or leading to the city center, for instance the Ekeberg tunnel that will be connected to the Bjørvika tunnel from the east, and also the parts of the city center ring road (ring 1) is in tunnel. From the top of my head, also Tromsø (quite impressing system), Trondheim (under construction), Bergen, Arendal and Drammen have similar city-center tunnels. Not all of them are motorways, but some are.


Pavlov's Dog said:


> In Oslo we have the Festningstunnel "Fortress Tunnel" which goes under the city (and harbor). This is a typical bored tunnel.
> 
> Work is well underway on extending the tunnel under the Bjørvika harbor further east. Due to the difficult geological qualities of the area they're building a submerged floating tunnel. I don't understand the bouyancy ideas behind it but they claim it will work. Submerging the freeway in that area will open up a lot of valuable waterfront real estate.





Chriszwolle said:


> submerged floating tunnels, are those used anywhere else? The idea sounds interesting, it's a good way to let ships pass, but you don't have to cross all the way under a fjord, which can be several hundreds meters deep. Some kind of "bridge" under water.


^^ This is a misunderstanding. If the Bjørvika tunnel can be said to be floating, it's floating in mud at the harbor bottom. What is new about the project is that the concrete tunnel elements are prefabricated and then lowered down. This is the process:








A subaqueous ditch is dug.
















Concrete modules are towed from a construction site near Bergen








The elements are lowered down into the ditch.








The modules are "sucked" into place as the water is pumped out.








The tunnel rests on a bed of rocks/gravel, and gravel/rock is filled around the concrete tunnel to protect it








Since solid rock is usually close to the surface in Norway, this mud bussiness is quite new to us, and so far most of our tunnels, including our subaqueous ones (24 tunnels + 5 under construction) are tunneled through rock. Quite interestingly, however, a similar project, on a smaller scale, is performed in the Trondheim harbour, a project called Skanseløpet. Here a quite different technique was chosen by the contractor BilfingerBerger, using a technique they have had some experience with in Germany. Instead of prefabricating the elements, "dry land" is created by putting down sheet piles and then pump out the water, and then constructing the concrete tunnel on site:
















This tunnel will link up with another tunnel from the west that is almost finished, and also a motorway tunnel from the east/north that will be constructed soon (map shown in later post)

Regarding "floating tunnels" it is a neat idea, which is pushed by the "Norwegian Submerged Floating Tunnel Company A/S".








As far as I remember, such a "floating tunnel" was also proposed for the cross-Atlantic tunnel dream. Some Norwegian fjords (Høgsfjord and Storfjord of Western Norway and Trondheimsfjorden) have been considered for such tunnels, but although the idea has been around for quite some time, a decision to build such a tunnels does not seem imminent. I guess there will always be a question of cost. Normal subaqueous tunnels are quite expensive to operate and maintain, but I fear the maintainance of these tunnels will be a nightmare. Also, for instance in the case of Trondheimsfjorden, which I know best, anchoring may be an issue. There are quite strong tidal currents that will give quite a large pull over the 6 km (shortest possible distance) of such a tunnel, and the sea bottom is 500 m below, with a rather thick layer of clay/sand. The two longest traditional floating bridges without any anchoring are currently as far as I know both in Norway and around 1 km long. However, these problems I guess are more about cost than possibility, and if anyone should ever build a floating tunnel it should be Norway with its extensive offshore knowhow.


----------



## Bandini (Nov 12, 2005)

Part of Madrid's M30:






_thanks to *providez* for the video._


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

Rohne said:


> ??
> The A96 from Lindau ends at the Mittlerer Ring and there are no tunnels. Within Munich's city limits only the Mittlerer Ring and the Altstadtring have some tunnels but the first runs like a rectangle around the city quite far away from the city center and the latter has nothing to do with a motorway.


then maybe it´s the A8 already, you pass through a tunnel and then either stay on the A8 or leave it and get on the Autobahn to Passau.


----------



## Pavlov's Dog (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks 54°26′S 3°24′E. I stand corrected.

Impressive engineering. I can't say I'm looking forward to driving in that tunnel. 6km of traffic jam underground and underwater gives me the creeps and I normally don't have any problems with tunnels.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, i am not to keen on traffic jams in tunnels too. Well, i am not keen on traffic jams at all, but you always have that picture in mind of the burning Tauern and Mt Blanctunnels.


----------



## Pavlov's Dog (Aug 2, 2007)

We've a lot of problems this year with tunnel closures due to walls not being sealed properly and rather large rocks falling into the tunnel. In previous years the Oslofjord tunnel between Drøbak and Drammen was closed due to leaks and the pumps failing. Neither were supposed to happen and both happening simultaneously was "impossible.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I guess the technique is still in early stages. In the Netherlands, we have a lot of aquaducts, but they are usually not over 100m long. We do have a long road tunnel under the Westerschelde Estuary


----------



## Pavlov's Dog (Aug 2, 2007)

I think it's more a question of budget priorities rather than engineering difficulties when it comes to poor reinforcement. Those simply chose a cheaper means of sealent which they thought would be good enough but turned out not to be.


----------



## rejow (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi!

Prague is currently constructing something like "underground higway". It´s series of tunnels under the inner city with highway parametres.

First stage with three tunnels has been completed few years ago.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&geocode=2860762275368431464,50.046730,14.409960&time=&date=&ttype=&saddr=Strakonick%C3%A1+%4050.046730,+14.409960&daddr=50.088208,14.38076&mra=mi&mrsp=1,0&sz=12&sll=50.067718,14.341965&sspn=0.117679,0.390015&ie=UTF8&ll=50.071244,14.390373&spn=0.058835,0.195007&t=h&z=13&om=1

*Zlíchovský tunnel 195m*









*Mrázovka tunnel 1260m*

































*Strahovský tunnel 2004m*



























By now is u/c section between Strahovsky tunel and north left riverbank of Vltava river. Lenght of this section is 5500m. It will be complex of three tunnels, where two are bored and third will be built in cut and cover technology:

yellow lines are underground









renders:

































pix from construction sites:


















































*For better orientation, map of Prague with future highway system. Dashed lines are tunnels.*


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

this is nice in Prague. they are talking about 5 underground tunnels under Zagreb center right now, but i hope they will not build them as they are proposing because they'd ruin one really nice part of old city (park-forrest in city center)


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia has a double deck undercity tunnel..


----------



## yako (Oct 27, 2005)

Södra länken (southern link) in Stockholm, inaugurated in 2004









All intersections have artistical decorations, to help motorists find their way









Link to more pics (most are quite large, which is why I don't paste them into the thread) http://www.vv.se/templates/page3wide____2974.aspx

Norra länken (northern link), currently u/c - expected to open in 2015 (map also shows new areas of urban development)









This is the current stretch of highway, that's scheduled to be decked over and developed with residential buildings.









Here's how it's going to look









Link to more pics (hi-res)
http://www.vv.se/templates/page3wide____13543.aspx


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E (Oct 26, 2007)

*Urban Highway Tunnels of Norway*

^^ The Stockholm tunnels and the tunnel network of Praha look impressive.

To show to which degree tunnels have been an essential part of city planning in Norway lately, I have collected here a few maps/illustrations of urban tunnel systems in Norway that I am aware of. Like most of the Norwegian road system, most of the urban tunnel roads are not motorways. In most of the maps/illustrations tunnels are drawn with dashed lines. My "travel" starts in the north and continues around the coast line...

*Tromsø (65 000)* 
Despite it's small size and isolated location, Tromsø has one of the most complete underground road systems of Norway:
















Most of the network is two-way traffic roads with roundabout intersections, but the tunnel under the bay (Breivikatunnelen E8) is 2+2.


*Trondheim (163 000) *








Except Grilstadtunnelen, Trondheim's tunnel road system as shown above is still not completed. The western tunnels (two-way highways) will be completed in two years time, currently only one tunnel and the underground roundabout is open:








(Picture taken before opening). The construction of the new eastern road system, which will be 2+2 (and as far as I know, motorway) will start next year, and also include a new bridge across the river:









*Bergen (246 000)*
























Highway 555 is motorway and E39 North/E16 is 2+2 with motorway characteristics, whereas I believe highway 540 is two-way.

Bergen also has a new 10 km 2+2 link, of which 8 km will be tunnels, in the south-west under construction ("Western ringroad") which will connect with the 555 and 549:









*Stavanger (118 000)*








The tunnels are two-lane/two-way roads I believe

*Kristiansand (78 000)*








The E18/E39 are 2+2 with motorway characteristics

*Arendal (40 000)*








Two-lane/two-way tunnels

*Drammen (59 000)*








Except E18, whose tunnel shortly will be motorway, the tunnels of Drammen are twoway/two lanes.
Indicated by name only on the map above is a quite unique tunnel of Drammen called "Spiralen" (the Spiral):








This tunnel spirals 163 m up and is 1650 m long. It's purpose? To give the Drammen population easy access to the ski areas on the hill above the city. I have no clue how they maneged to finance this little-trafficated tunnel back in 1961.

*Sandvika* (adm. center of Bærum, 108 000, suburb of Oslo)








E16 is 2+2, the other tunnels probably 2-lane/2-way

*Oslo (553 000)*









Tunnel system at the western end of Ring 3, 2+2 with motorway characteristics









Road system of central Oslo. The E18 tunnel is motorway (3+3), the others either 2+2 or two-way (except ramps of the E18 tunnel, of course).









Road system of eastern (central) Oslo. The highway 190 and the road (wrongly?) labeled E6 are 2+2 or 3+3 with motorway characteristics

As discussed above, the eastern and central tunnel systems will be connected once the harbor tunnel is finnished (As you can see, you don't have to drive for 6 km to get to the nearest exit!):









An overview of the highway systems of Oslo with current tunnels indicated can be found here.

In addition to the tunnels mentioned above, there are also many smaller tunnels and concrete covers where office buildings etc. are built, especially on the E18 going west out of Oslo.

*Lillestrøm/Strømmen* (45 000, north-east of Oslo)








Highway 159 is a motorway

*Future developments*
Regarding the Oslo-area at least, it seems like the development of putting the highways down into tunnels will accelerate further, it's strategy that has relatively broad support among all parties. In these days the new 40-50 billion NOK transport plan of Oslo is treated by the political system, and it looks like almost the whole length of E6 and E18 running through the city will be put under the surface, as well as several other roads. One part of this plan that has been discussed for a long time is the E18 from central Oslo west to beyond Sandvika, of more than 12 km:









Framnes (Close to Festningstunnelen) -Fornebu









Fornebu-Ramstadsletta









Ramstadsletta-Sandvika

*PS*
I have chosen not to include three cases where long subaqueous tunnels are entering some town centers, since the motivation behind building these tunnels was not to avoid urban area conflict but simply manage to cross a strait or fjord. The subaquous tunnels of Vardø (Europe's first), Kristiansund and Ålesund are in this class.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

§A8 said:


> This was Melbourne's proposed freeway network in 1969:
> 
> 
> http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/605/fwyob0.jpg


That looks very gridlock-sensitive to me.


----------



## kokpit (Jan 15, 2006)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> This is a current project for central Milan: a road tunnels web


How long will be those tunnels in Milan? And are they going to tunnel them or excavate from the ground?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

kokpit said:


> How long will be those tunnels in Milan? And are they going to tunnel them or excavate from the ground?


Difficult to say a total length

I remember the ring one is about 12 km and the red one about 7 km
They will be built by TBMs

Anyway it's still not clear if they will be realized (even partly) or not... they want to build 'em with private money by project financing method; some months ago it seemed the promoters wanted to stop for the high costs... but recently they seem again to have the will to bulid 'em

We will see........


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

What? 

Taxis are a must for cities - without them you'd have massive parking problems and increased polution..

As for the motor bikes I'd be just fine without them - it's sad to see so many people hurt themself or even kill themself to be "cool"..


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Taxis shouldn't be banned, but bad drivers should be.


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm all in favor of banning cars and bikes from central city streets. But you cannot ban taxis, buses or even trucks because they're utilised as transportation services of people and products.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Taxi's are made for the city - it's silly to ban them.


----------



## Robosteve (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd agree with banning taxis, if and only if there are good enough alternatives - such as buses, trains, a subway, a monorail, that sort of thing.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I think taxis are also a social necessity for the disabled and elderly, so they need to reach every area in the city, in my opinion also in car-free city centers (except some pedestrian streets). 

For banning motor bikes, I'm all for that, if you look at photos from southeastern Asia, you'll see many people with mouth protection on their bikes because they pollute so much. A recent Dutch study showed a scooter polluted as much as a fullsize truck. And I tend to think those in SE Asia might be even more polluting.


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

FREKI said:


> As for the motor bikes I'd be just fine without them - it's sad to see so many people hurt themself or even kill themself to be "cool"..


It would be also sad to take off ones hobby, just because some people feel the need to control their lifes. 

You just know the risks are bigger when you get on a bike, even on a usual bike. If you'd really want to make a point here, you should forbid those too... People have their own responsibility in driving a vehicle. Since you practicly always will be more hurt on a bike (on a collision with other vehicles), you'll learn to drive more defensively. I don't know how it is in other countries, but getting a driving license for a motor bike (i'm not talking about mopeds here) is even more difficult then getting one for a car. As for mopeds: those are becoming less and less popular here in Holland, but forbidding them would be nonsense.


----------



## Radish2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Some people have strange ideas, how can people want to ban motorbikes? And taxis are needed, especially if it has to go fast and someone can´t wait for the public transport.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

At least the standards could be increased for mopeds and scooters. It's a bit strange that cars have tight emission standards and more polluting SUV's are taxed higher while a moped or scooter emit even more and are allowed on the roads...


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Banning taxis is pointless IMHO,those people wont use PT instead,but their own cars. Banning bikes is an even worse idea. A motorbike takes up much less space and pollutes less than a car. Banning cars would have better results. But speed bikes should be banned regardless. Why do non-racers need something that can go with 350?


----------



## Radish2 (Dec 7, 2008)

^^ Because it´s their hobby to feel the fast acceleration and drive with 250 on the motorway and know they can go much faster if they want.


----------



## kosimodo (Mar 6, 2003)

*GPS Users Reveal Which US Cities Are Truly The Most Congested*

Think it’s New York or LA? Think Again.

Millions of TomTom users show clearest picture yet of US’s worst roads

Concord, MA – December 2, 2009 – TomTom, the world’s leading provider of navigation solutions and digital maps, today revealed the first fully detailed view of which cities have the worst traffic in the United States. The results were calculated using data from Speed Profiles, the historical speed database from TomTom map business unit Tele Atlas that helps personal and professional fleet drivers using portable, in car or smartphone navigation systems avoid trouble spots and save time and money.

Speed Profiles aggregates the actual speeds that millions of anonymous, GPS-enabled drivers have traveled over the last two years. This community of drivers is the largest GPS data collection community in the world. It provides actual average speeds for every five minutes of the day on roads across the full network to help show a far more accurate view of historic traffic. In contrast, traditional historical traffic systems use random sampling from a limited number of road sensors on primary roads or from fleet vehicle traces.

Cities* were ranked as most to least congested according to how fast cars could travel on the street network. A city’s traffic was defined as congested if drivers could travel at only 70% or less of the posted speed limit, meaning on average an hour long commute included 20 minutes or more of significant delays.

The results of the continental U.S. states reveal some interesting surprises:

o Seattle, Washington is the city with the worst traffic in the United States, with an average of 43% of its roads showing heavy delays. Rounding out the top five cities after Seattle are Los Angeles (38%), Chicago (37%), San Francisco (35%) and New York (31%).

o The “Bay Area” of California has the most cities in the top 30, with San Francisco, San Jose (29%) and Oakland (28%).

o The most congested “corridor” is between Baltimore and Washington, D.C. About 36% of that area’s roads, largely in Montgomery County, are congested.

o While New York has many pockets of heavy congestion, the area also contains many major arteries for alternative routes. In fact, cities with fewer options for alternative roads were higher on the list.

o The least congested of the top 30? Minneapolis, Minnesota. Only 17% of the roads in that city are congested.

When all U.S. states and territories are included, the Toa Baja and Bayamón areas of San Juan, Puerto Rico are both in the top ten. Approximately 24% of the streets in greater San Juan are congested.

For a full list of the top 30 most congested cities in the continental U.S., a list of the most congested cities including all states and territories, and for more information, go to www.teleatlaspresskit.com.


With packed roadways and ever-increasing travel times, drivers are seeking better ways to minimize fuel costs and find the fastest routes to their destinations. Speed Profiles, integrated as IQ Routes™ on TomTom devices and available in other applications, provides the insight needed to avoid congestion and the stress which accompanies it. It also helps businesses cut transportation and logistics costs. Speed Profiles is available in 27 countries and territories, covering 35 million kilometers of both directions of roads. 
http://www.teleatlas.com/WhyTeleAtlas/Pressroom/PressReleases/TA_CT038317


Some nice info for you roadfreaks


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Interesting, didn't expect Minneapolis to be the best, I'd rather thought cities like Denver, Kansas City or Oklahoma City. Seattle doesn't surprise all that much though I thought Los Angeles was the worst.


----------



## J N Winkler (May 14, 2007)

Minneapolis-St. Paul is actually fairly congested. The lists are ranked in descending order by percentage of congested road and are limited to 30 cities, so the most populous cities that have the least traffic congestion are not included.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

*City Driving*

Hi, I thought of a thread sort of like the Roadtrips, but inside cities, and I didn't want to flood that thread with loads of pictures, not strictly belonging there. I don't want to focus on touristy parts, i'd like to see cities as they are, allthough driving through nice bits is of course a bonus (as it will happen in my trip too). I live in Budapest, this trip was taken about 18 months ago, we start from my neighborhood onthe north end of Buda.

district III. turning onto my neighborhood's main road (road 11)








driving through Csillaghegy (suburban neighborhood)








Rómaifürdő (suburban neighborhood)








passing Aquincum (mainly estates)








flyover above the HÉV line arriving to inner Óbuda, still pretty ugly near the road, blocks of flats








not much left of historical Óbuda, old main square hiding behind the blocks on the left








economy high shool (afaik) on Szentendrei road








approaching Árpád bridge onramps








onramps to the bridge

















on the bridge








arriving in Pest side, center to the right, police hq on the left








turning to Váci road heading for downtown








extensive office developments are happening all along Váci, allthough more in the other direction towards Újpest. Not skyscrapers mind, those are still forbidden in Budapest.








if you were going to Heroes Square you would turn left here








on Váci, quite an ugly bit, no developments here because of residential blocks








Lehel square church and the most hidious building in Budapest on the left, the Lehel market. google it if you want to have nightmares 








westend shopping mall behind that listed building








driving toward Nyugati square

















Nyugati flyover, station's back on the left








quick glimpse onto the ringroad towards Margaret bridge, from the flyover








now in downtown, driving towards Deák square, you can see St. Stephens basilica ahead








end of this road is basically what's considered the center of town, allthough downtown is extensive








but we are not going there








turning right here towards the Parliament, some nicer bits coming up


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

dont know how many pics fit on one page but anyway

sidestreets downtown near the Parliament, mainly governmental , residental and some office buildings





















































turning to Alkotmány street, Parliament ahead








thats actually the front of the building, not as well known as the back facing the river








some nice architecture near Kossuth square








Kossuth square and the main entrance of the Parliament building








we turned right, towards Margaret bridge








going around the building on the north, nice view








turned right again zigzagging towards the embankment








arriving to upper embankment








Margareth bridge and Buda








Margareth Bridge








we have passed under the bridge, now turning on it, Combino in sight (world's longest tram on the world's busiest tramline)








castle district seen from the bridge








we go back to Buda in the next part


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

Buda side of Margareth Bridge








glimpse to the north from the bridge, we are going that way








inner Buda ahead (margit ringroad), we go right








crappy sidewalks and stickers on signs but i still like it








heading back north, but we have some business still, before heading home








on the border of district II and III.








near Kolossy square








heading towards the smaller amphitheater of Óbuda








turning to Bécsi road (road 10) the amphitheater is on this square but its below ground level so you cant see much of it








well thats all you see from here, anyway some roman ruins if you're interested in that sort of stuff








now on Bécsi road, another important throughway of Óbuda

















back to commieblock land, malls on the left








turning up to the hill on the left, we have a friend to visit








I think its calle Madár hegy (bird hill)






























































going back down








shitty pic but there's a view of the city in the distance even some sort of a skyline there, lol








commie style








back on Bécsi westbound








Buda stretches north to south so is quite easy to reach the edge of town to the west, here we are approaching north-west edges of BP.








turning right at Óbuda cemetery entrance








some open space between Óbuda and Csillaghegy, edge of town








some horseriding school on th left








newly built up areas of Csillaghegy (Star Hill) ahead








there was nothing here 15 years ago








new housing on the edge of Csillaghegy








behind these walls is the best "strand" (swimming pools, and sunbathing places) of Budapest. The whole hill is part of it, on several levels in the middle of an ancient forrest.








back to my neighborhood

















blocks of Békásmegyer ahead








thats it for now, show me some of your cities


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice pics! I experienced that Budapest is a real "car" city, and you can basically get anywhere in the city by car. In other cities (like Prague) there is a car-free city centre, or a city centre which is hardly accessible by car.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Great! Some areas are so much like Portugal. (the suburban areas really look the same!)


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

*Uberlândia-brazil*










Bom, intao vamos lá, essa Av. é aqui perto de casa, é a Av. Francisco Galassi, na Zona Sul.( ao fundo o Skyline do B.Fundinho)
01-








02-










03- Entrando na Av. Liberdade, B. Patrimonio, paralela a Av. Rondon Pacheco 









Av. dos Municipios, entrando na Rondon
04- 









05-









Começo Oeste da Rondon, ponte sobre o Rio Uberabinha, e a direita está o Praia Clube
06-









07-









08-









09-









10- Pequeno Skyline do B. Tabajaras









11-









12-









13-









14- Lá na frente ta o Cajubá Country Club









15- Ó a praga do Bretas Supermercados ali na frente..









16- Um pouco do Centro a esquerda









17- Uniube Campus Rondon









18- Viaduto









19- Aqui começa os "points" da Rondon (a noite esses bares e botecos bombaum!)









20- Outro Viaduto...









21- San Diego Suites









22- Passando pelo B. Santa Maria









23-









24- Começo da Av. Anselmo Alves dos Santos, que vai direto pro Estadio Parque do Sabiá (ao fundo, construçao de um Hotel Ibis)









25- Cruzamento da Av. João Naves e o Center Shopping a frente









26-









27- Subindo um pouquinho a João Naves









28- Na Av. Anselmo, voltando pra João Naves, e Rondon.









29-









30- 









31- 









32- Hotel Comfort e Batalhao do Corpo de Bombeiros









33-









34- Ja no final da Rondon, o Teatro Municipal Oscar Niemayer, em construçao (na verdade a construçao dele voltou a ser executada a pouco tempo, depois de uma longa data, parado...troca de governo municipal e falta de incentivel estadual.)









35-









36- Viaduto que liga a BR-050 (sendo duplicado)









37 - Agora a volta, um pouco mais do Teatro e novas perspectivas da Av. Rondon Pacheco









38-









39 - 









40- (me fala que essa placa vai cair ou nao???)









41- Skyline do B.Santa Maria ao fundo









42- Center Convention e Complexo do Center Shopping









43-









44- Cruzamento mais movimentado da Cidade (segundo Settran, 70mil carros por dia) Av. Rondon Pacheco com Av. João Naves de Avila









45- Santa Maria









46-









47- Quem disse que o B. Santa Maria nao tem predios altos? hehehe









48- Uniube denovo









49- Cruzamento com a Av. Nicomedes Alves dos Santos e Skyline do B. Copacabana ao fundo









50- Pra finalizar, uma de onde tudo começou, foto do Tabajaras e seu mini sky (e bora pra faculdade pq tem prova hj!)









photos :http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=13461887


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Timon91 said:


> Nice pics! I experienced that Budapest is a real "car" city, and you can basically get anywhere in the city by car. In other cities (like Prague) there is a car-free city centre, or a city centre which is hardly accessible by car.


Budapest doesn't really have a pronounced city center like many other cities (like Prague or Bratislava). Just blocks of buildings, it lacks a big square and things are spread out along the Danube river. The smallest ring road is over 4 km in diameter, which is quite large. Dense city blocks go out as far as 3 - 4 km from the river, after which most of the area turns to low-density residential detached houses with a commieblock flat concentration here and there.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Budapest doesn't really have a pronounced city center like many other cities (like Prague or Bratislava). Just blocks of buildings, it lacks a big square and things are spread out along the Danube river. The smallest ring road is over 4 km in diameter, which is quite large. Dense city blocks go out as far as 3 - 4 km from the river, after which most of the area turns to low-density residential detached houses with a commieblock flat concentration here and there.


yes, what we call downtown is pretty big, and it isn't centered around a main square as you say. basicly everything is considered downtown (or inner city to be precise) inside the Hungária ringroad, which is the bigger ringroad in Budapest. So there isn't an area just for offices, or just for shopping, etc.
What's the easiest way of doing a map showing my route, can someone help?
Überlandia looks nice, thanks for the pics! (funny name for a city too)


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

DanielFigFoz said:


> Great! Some areas are so much like Portugal. (the suburban areas really look the same!)


really? cool, i haven't been to Portugal, but never imagined the two places would look similar


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

i see Margit híd is in function again. last time when i was in Budapest only trams were allowed to pass


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

no, its under reconstruction, these pics were taken before that


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

RKC said:


> What's the easiest way of doing a map showing my route, can someone help?


Use Google Maps and make a printscreen to paint or paint.net and then scrap it of the useless information (task bars, tool bars, side bars etc) and upload it


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

well thats the best i could do, i couldn't give it another colour, for some reason


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

ok here's another one i did on a different route:

starting on the Pest side of Árpád bridge (Europe Tower)








Duna tower (you can call anything a "tower" in Budapest, lol)








i like this one, the new buildings of the Postal Service








nice angles








now on Hungária ringroad








most eclectic arhitechture on this road, you can find everything here from office to factory, commieblock to detached home, sportshall or 50's housing, its almost anarchistic, kind of funny, allthough these pics are not really showing all the types of buildings








over the railtracks








the funfair on the right, with the old, listed rollercoaster








M3 junction


























nearing Thököly road


























another office block i like, next to Stadiums








underpass beloww traintracks again








next to Népliget (People's park)








this block looks 2D, i love it








off Hungária now approaching M5 motorway








heading south east in Budapest

















stopped to refuel, colorful DHL warehouse








onwards to M5








next to Wekerle estate on the left, an old, planned neighbourhood 

















southeast Bp








M5








bit of a gap here, I took M0 to the airport and turned back towards the city. i dont have pics cause i made some videos, i might upload them later if you're interested. here i'm coming back next to the airport towards town








now on the Airport road, a strange single lane, grade separated and controlled acces road connecting the edge of center with the airport, its ok exept when there's an accident


























we go through old industrial areas








underpass








disused factories








approaching the terminus of metro line 3, now under reconstruction, that horrible orange plastic thing is now gone, it was a major fire hazard








new terminus, transport hub and shopping mall u/c here








onwards to the center, here through some woods








the road connects to Üllői út








another small gap, now going onto Lágymányosi bridge, the building is the Palace of Arts








Lágymányosi Bridge (lighting done by mirrors on the top reflecting the light coming from below)








now in Buda, heading north to the embankment looking back on Pest on the new office developments near the Palace of Arts and the National Theatre








lovely cladding








on the embankment, Petőfi bridge and Szabadság bridge Economic university bulding visible








polytechnic university buildings on the left (just a few of them, it's huge)








metro4 construction on the left (Gellért square), Citadell in the distance








Elizabeth bridge








looking over to Pest








Elizabeth and Chain bridges

















parliament, and Pest waterfront








I like these white buildings wish there were more








looking up to Buda waterfront buildings








past Margit bridge








Margit island (north end) and Árpád bridge








water tower on Margit island








now next to Hajógyári island, and the HÉV tracks (suburban rail)








old factories, now in differnt use, we are now back in Óbuda








one of the entrance bridges to the island, this one's called K bridge








the Filatorigát legal wall








off the embankment, turning back to road 11

















i wish all of our trains were like that








back in Csillaghegy








Csillaghegy HÉV stop








outskirts









it would be great to see some other cities, thanks for watching


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice trip around Budapest RKC... In that photo in noticed something which might be quite dangerous for the drivers. I am talking about the exit on this motorway/avenue:


>


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

^^ that's just the entrance to the underground parking lot of that office building. why do you think it's dangerous by the way?


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

RKC said:


> ^^ that's just the entrance to the underground parking lot of that office building. why do you think it's dangerous by the way?


Because he thought it was a off ramp down to another road, which the road pictured would be too steep for...


----------



## Morjo (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for the Budapest pics, brings back memories of my trip there a couple of years back. Budapest has been well planned for transport in mind.

I should really take some pics of Melbourne, seeing as I'm on the roads a lot because of my job. What do you guys use to take the pics, obviously you don't hold the camera in your hands?

Thanks.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

hi!
well, first lot was taken by my brother as i was driving, second lot i have to admit i did while driving, but you know its a digital camera, so you just hold it up and shoot, not really an artistic procedure  anyway these pics are taken mostly on main roads with steadily flowing traffic, its not like you have to change gears all the time or something.
Please do post some pictures of Melbourne if you get the chance, I would love to see them!
cheers


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

Is it all right to post videos instead of pictures? The following two aren't mine, as I don't have a car yet, but I wanted to share them with you, guys.

Here's Sofia during the day:






That's Sofia nighttime:






And please mind the theme songs. hno: :nuts:


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

yeah, those are nice, thanks!


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

on Váci, these are the types of office blocks that get built, no highrises yet unfortunately, i guess they have to use up the space before they'll need to think vertical








other side








downtown, Izabella street








we turn right here to Király street








new type of trolley bus on Király street

















corner of Király and the ringroad, the devil's cab in front

















a nice church on the corner of Király-Nagymező








old trolleybus








sidestreet from Király, you have to know the small streets, to avoid traffic 

















nitty-gritty








we passed Blaha Lujza square, still in the back streets but basicly following the route of the ringroad


























lots of buildings need refurbishing








nearly on the ringroad at Baross utca tramstop


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

another short tour:
Dózsa György road








corner of Dózsa-Béke tram 14 in sight








another new office block on the right, this one's fugly








train overpass, heroe's square after that








under the bridge downtown 








back of museum of fine arts on heroes square








heroes square, and Műcsarnok (another art gallery)








that's actually a very nice officeblock by some famous dutch architect, Erik something, but my gf messed up and this is the only pic i got 








the square on the left next to the city park is where they used to parade in the communist times








turning right, i have a meeting 












































now back at the stadiums

















Kerepesi road, we are on our way to a shopping mall








thats our half finished old stadium








butt ugly area by the tracks, left is the mall, used to be a horseracing ground








arena plaza








traintracks to Keleti station on the right








the back of Keleti








back in Óbuda, this is the longest house in Hungary, it'S called "village-house" because there's about 3000 people living in that one house, 900 flats, the avarage population of a small village.








Vörösvári road








fire station, renovated commieblock, not renovated commieblock

















Óbuda industrial estate

















big ol' chimney (just for steam if i'm correct)








hotwater pipes i think








back of Óbuda








next to some railtracks again


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We had those types of trolley buses few years ago here in Athens... their colour was yellow-orange


>


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

^^ really? 

how can i embed a video?


----------



## ea1969 (Oct 6, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> We had those types of trolley buses few years ago here in Athens... their colour was yellow-orange


They were bought from Russia in the mid-1980's and served until 3 - 4 years ago. Most of them were then handed in to Belgrade and Tbilisi - there is even one bought by a Transport Museum in England!


----------

